# Which of the following artists you know and have music that you greatly enjoy?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I want to know which of these artists composed works that really matter to you, not pieces that you happen to just like. This is, of course, totally subjective.

Pick as many alternatives as you wish.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Voted for all but Zimmerman, Wilson and McCartney. 

Wilson has never really come into my orbit, but what I've heard I'd say is excellent. As for the other two, especially Dylan ........


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Know: All of them
Greatly enjoy: The first 10. Maybe Fripp, EJ, and Mercury as well, to a lesser extent.

One work of music I greatly enjoy from each of the artists I voted for (not necessarily my sole favorite, just the first that comes to mind. Also, I consider the unit of "work" to represent a song in popular music, not an album):

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K 466
John Coltrane: Naima (Giant Steps)
John Lennon: If I Fell
Frank Zappa: Montana
Bob Dylan: Visions of Johanna
Captain Beefheart: Frownland
Paul McCartney: Here, There and Everywhere
Brian Wilson: Caroline, No
Roger Waters: Time
Eric Clapton: Layla

Other names:
Robert Fripp: The Court of the Crimson King
Elton John: Bennie and the Jets (far and away his best IMO)
David Bowie: Heroes (also his best by a long shot)
Freddie Mercury: Killer Queen


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

My ranking of these artists, today:

1. WAM
2. Brian Wilson
3. John Coltrane
4. Captain Beefheart
5. Paul McCartney
6. Bob Dylan
7. Roger Waters
8. John Lennon
9. Frank Zappa
10. Eric Clapton
11. Elton John
12. Freddie Mercury
13. Robert Fripp
14. David Bowie
15. Neil Young

Now that was very difficult! Tomorrow's list could be quite different.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Lennon, Zimmerman, Wilson, Young, Bowie


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I know of all of them, and am also familiar with all of them. 

But these 3 are the only ones on the list that I really enjoy. And I own most, if not all of their recorded music.

John Coltrane
Frank Zappa
Robert Fripp

As for the rest, I have a passing enjoyment of some of their music. But for the most part, they don't do much for me.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll also do a ranking.

1. Bob Dylan
2. David Bowie
3. Neil Young
4. Roger Waters
5. WAM
6. John Lennon
7. Elton John
8. Paul McCartney
9. Eric Clapton
10. John Coltrane
11. Robert Fripp
12. Freddie Mercury
13. Brian Wilson
14. Captain Beefheart
15. Frank Zappa


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I thought Mozart was one of your favorite composers Bulldog, and that you weren't much into non-classical music.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Know: All of them
> Greatly enjoy: The first 10. Maybe Fripp, EJ, and Mercury as well, to a lesser extent.
> 
> One work of music I greatly enjoy from each of the artists I voted for (not necessarily my sole favorite, just the first that comes to mind. Also, I consider the unit of "work" to represent a song in popular music, not an album):
> ...


Do you know *Fracture* and *Starless* by Fripp? They're among the main reasons I picked him.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mozart (obviously on TC), Lennon and McCartney (almost exclusively for their Beatles works, much less for their solo albums), Waters (for his Pink Floyd work), Dylan (especially for Highway 61 Revisited and Blonde on Blonde), Elton (for the Goodbye Yellow Brick Road album and a number of songs from other albums), Mercury (for a string of Queen albums), and Bowie (for a large percentage of his output). The others I know, but I connect less with them.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I know _Starless_ quite well; _Fracture_ I know I've heard but can't recall off the top of my head.

I went through a huge prog phase a couple of years ago, now I still like it but it's not among my favorite genres.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

A full ranking:

Neil Young
Bob Dylan
John Lennon
Brian Wilson
David Bowie
Robert Fripp
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Paul McCartney 
Roger Waters
John Coltrane
Frank Zappa
Elton John
Captain Beefheart
Freddie Mercury
Eric Clapton (I rank Clapton last because of his abhorrent behavior of late) 

I think everyone here owns some of all mentioned.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I thought Mozart was one of your favorite composers Bulldog, and that you weren't much into non-classical music.


Mozart is in my top ten of classical composers but not close to my favorite. Although ti's correct that I don't listen much these days to non-classical, I do have a memory and a CD player in my car and Youtube.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> I don't listen much these days to non-classical,


Same here. I wonder if that is because it has become less culturally relevant in our lives or because we have simply moved on in our art appreciations.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't think I have one record by Clapton or Mercury. I've gone through my phases with all the rest. At this point I'd keep my Coltrane, Zappa, Beefheart, KC, and Dylan records. The rest I wouldn't miss too much.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

starthrower said:


> I don't think I have one record by Clapton or Mercury. I've gone through my phases with all the rest. At this point I'd keep my Coltrane, Zappa, Beefheart, KC, and Dylan records. The rest I wouldn't miss too much.


What's your favorite Beefheart album?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

eljr said:


> Same here. I wonder if that is because it has become less culturally relevant in our lives or because we have simply moved on in our art appreciations.


I started with pop/rock and only discovered classical 15 years later. For the next 15 years I listened almost exclusively to classical. The past two decades it is a mix of the two. I enjoy the best of both genres too much to limit myself to one.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> What's your favorite Beefheart album?


I suppose I've listened to my 2-fer CD of Spotlight Kid / Clear Spot the most. I know it's hip to choose Trout Mask but I never really loved that one. I'd choose Decals for the weirder stuff.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I've really been gaining an appreciation for Clear Spot recently. Gets better with every listen!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I've really been gaining an appreciation for Clear Spot recently. Gets better with every listen!


FZ cited that album as one of his favorites.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I only voted for *John Coltrane* and *Bob Dylan* since these are my strongest interests from the names on the list, but I know the music of all of them.

Regarding the rest:

I also enjoy the music of Eric Clapton, Brian Wilson, and Frank Zappa.

I am indifferent to the music of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, John Lennon, Paul McCartney, Elton John, David Bowie, Robert Fripp, Captain Beefheart, and Neil Young.

I am uninterested in the music of Roger Waters and Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I guess since others are doing a ranking, I'll join in.

It is extremely hard for me to rate one of the three I chose over the other two, but here goes...

1. Robert Fripp
2. Frank Zappa
3. John Coltrane


The rest I really don't care that much about. I barely have any interest in the them, so rating the best of my indifference, is kind of tough.

4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (I am not a fan of classical music from earlier than the 20th century, but I would still place Mozart above the rest of the list)
5. David Bowie (mostly for the quite creative Berlin Trilogy recordings)
6. Roger Waters (I guess for old time's sake, since I used to be a PF fan)
7. John Lennon (liked a few of his songs)
8. Captain Beefheart (appreciate the boundary pushing and the avant-garde feel, but not the results)
9. Paul McCartney 
10. Elton John (decent piano player, wrote about half a dozen songs that don't make me change the radio station. But he did write Benny and the Jets, which goes a long way to ruining any goodwill I have for his tolerable songs)
11. Eric Clapton (have good memories of listening to Cream as a kid, disliked almost everything he did afterwards)
12. Brian Wilson
13. Freddie Mercury (I like a few Queen songs)
14.Bob Dylan
15.Neil Young


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> What's your favorite Beefheart album?


I usually reach for:

Lick My Decals Off, Baby
Shiny Beast (Bat Chain Puller)
Doc At the Radar Station


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I don't think I have one record by Clapton or Mercury. I've gone through my phases with all the rest. At this point I'd keep my Coltrane, Zappa, Beefheart, KC, and Dylan records. The rest I wouldn't miss too much.


No Cream?

Just curious.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I started with pop/rock and only discovered classical 15 years later. For the next 15 years I listened almost exclusively to classical. The past two decades it is a mix of the two. I enjoy the best of both genres too much to limit myself to one.


To me most music though the 90's has become stale. Lost relevance. No longer emotionally engaging. Something like that. LOL

I am blessed to have had classical to take refuge in.

It's not just music. It is everything in my life. I need constant new stimuli, change from yesterday in everything.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Simon Moon said:


> I guess since others are doing a ranking, I'll join in.
> 
> It is extremely hard for me to rate one of the three I chose over the other two, but here goes...
> 
> ...


Interesting. You seem to have a more complex lean to your listening.

Although I do enjoy early music and the baroque, I very much feel 20th century music is a cut above the rest. More relatable maybe.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

eljr said:


> No Cream?
> 
> Just curious.


I have a compilation. But the poll said Clapton. I have no Eric albums or McCartney. I have Beatles albums but they were a band, not just McCartney. Never really cared for any of their solo work.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

starthrower said:


> I have a compilation. But the poll said Clapton. I have no Eric albums or McCartney. I have Beatles albums but they were a band, not just McCartney. Never really cared for any of their solo work.


Clapton is excellent. His record Mr. Johnson and Me is among my favorites of any genre. He is a fantastically talented guitarist and has exquisite taste in the songs he chooses and how he arranges and produces them. He's also a pretty humble guy, given his gifts, which is refreshing.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I know of all of them. Given how you're defining "greatly enjoy" as music that "really matters to me," I voted for Mozart, Lennon, Dylan, McCartney, Wilson, Fripp, and Mercury; but so many of these are right on the borderline. Some I refrained from voting for, like Bowie, merely because it's been a long time since I heard them and I've yet to go through their discography. If I were to rank them: 

1. Mozart
2. Dylan
3. McCartney
4. Lennon
5. Fripp
6. Wilson
7. Mercury
8. Waters
9. Coltrane
10. Bowie
11. Zappa
12. Beefheart
13. Elton
14. Clapton
15. Young


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

eljr said:


> Interesting. You seem to have a more complex lean to your listening.
> 
> Although I do enjoy early music and the baroque, I very much feel 20th century music is a cut above the rest. More relatable maybe.


Yes, that is true.

I am pretty much only attracted to music that has a fairly high level of complexity.

Prog (avant-prog, Zeuhl, Canterbury, classic prog), jazz (post-bop, fusion, chamber-jazz, M-Base, avant-garde) and classical (20th century, avant-garde. serial, modern) all have that attribute in common.

Verse>chorus>bridge, hooks, repetitive, simple forms of music don't do much for me. Although, I can enjoy a decent rock or pop song enough if they come on the radio, they are easily forgotten, and they only connect with me on a very surface level.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I like Zappa, Beefheart, and some Coltrane, though I am not much for jazz generally. I had considered Dylan as I like some of his early stuff like _The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan_, but a lot of his later work means nothing to me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Left out: Frank Zappa/ Captain Beefheart / Robert Fripp, not that familiar with .


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I greatly enjoy music by Mozart, Zappa, Fripp, and Clapton, although the Clapton is from the perspective of enjoying playing some of his solos, especially the blues ones, on my guitar rather than listening.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I listen to a lot more Sun Ra than Coltrane but he wasn't on the list. Neither was Monk.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I listen to a lot more Sun Ra than Coltrane but he wasn't on the list. Neither was Monk.


If Mingus was on the list I would have picked him.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bumping the thread for more views.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

A bit of an odd collection from the OP.

I'm not sure how to quantify the extent to which I like something. I know that I have a relatively small collection compared to some here, but it's large enough for things that meant a lot to me to become less important over time while I explore something else.

So whilst I have _Pet Sounds _and _Beach Boys' Greatest Hits_, I've not played either for ages, though I'll not dump them from my collection.

I think Coltrane is the only one on the list that I've never knowingly listened to - though I've heard of him. On the other hand, I've heard plenty of Queen and Elton John, but own none (well..._The Lion King _OST).

Lennon and McCartney certainly mean a lot to me; Fripp's guest guitar on other's albums (usually Eno) is essential, but I have no KC. MoI was part of my musical education, but of Zappa's "solo" work, I own only _Tinseltown Rebellion_.

Music can be a pic 'n mix business: I'm not a completist.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Forster said:


> Music can be a pic 'n mix business: I'm not a completist.


I wish I wasn't. I've actually heard the entire discographies of all the artists I voted for (except Wilson: still some early and late Beach Boys I haven't heard... probably for the best!), including Mozart via both the Philips and 225 sets!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

So the point of creating a poll like this is to point out that Mozart is like pop classical.. Ok..


Captainnumber36 said:


> In the end, I find Mozart to be pop classical.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> So the point of creating a poll like this is to point out that Mozart is like pop classical.. Ok..


No, it isn't. I just wanted to have a major classical music composer (could have been Bach, Beethoven, Brahms etc.) and a major jazz musician (in the case, Coltrane) together with the other names in the poll (all related to rock) as a means of comparison to the end results.

The great composer I view as more related to pop is Vivaldi (small forms, focus in rhythm, hooks, etc.), but I don't consider this derogatory, as I have no problem with pop as a genre, and the italian is actually one of my favorite names in classical music.


----------



## driv (12 mo ago)

Listened to much of the work of the mentioned artists. Of the names listed, my favourite two would definitely be Mozart (of course) and Coltrane.


----------

